# LR2/Mogrify Problem with text



## badgergrl (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I'm a new Lightroom user and recently downloaded the Mogrify plugin so that I can do batch borders and watermarking.
I was able to install the plugin and everything else is working fine, but I can't add any text to my photos.  There are no fonts to choose from in the drop-down box under Mogrify Text Annotation.

If anyone can help me out here, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome Badgergrl, take a moment to fill in your signature in the userCP - top left. It will help us help you. Thanks.....


----------



## badgergrl (Jun 4, 2009)

Better?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 4, 2009)

Woohoooo Maryann - thanks!!:lol::lol:


----------



## badgergrl (Jun 4, 2009)

Nevermind!  Problem fixed.
I had specified the wrong pathway to the Imagemagick.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting the solution Maryann, and welcome to the forum!


----------

